# RV hire in America



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My son is thinking of hiring an RV in America for his 3 week holiday next year in July/August. Two adults and 3 children in the party, probably part of Route 66 and anything else in that general area that is of interest.

Anyone hired an RV in that neck of the woods? Any recommendations regarding hire company to use and general advice would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Javea.
El Monte is one of the cheapest but Cruise America is more available.
It's quite expensive and then there is the extra fuel and campgrounds. Fly/Drive and Motels are much cheaper.

Ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ray,

Thanks for that.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just for info... I recall reading an article recently about route 66 and it was stated best to travel it by car than an RV.. Cant remember the reason why behind it but maybe something to look into..

I haven't done an RV in the states, It's on my wish list but each time I consider it the prices frighten me off  

:lol:


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

*america rv hire*

hi,
we are doing route 66 in april and i did a lot of research into into comparitive prices and decided to do it by hire car and using motels as the cost of doing it with a rv was at least a third more expensive when everything was taken into account including money spent on food,fuel etc and although our dream was to do it with a rv it was just not financially feasible.
we are going for a month starting in chicago and finishing in L.A and just the cost of the one way fee alone would pay for a good few nights in motels and the costs of campsites are not far short of cheap motels where you can get family rooms
good luck with your plans


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Mike I had to just give an abbreviated response earlier as we are between family at the moment.
We have done several bits of Route 66 with our RV in northern Arizona and it was great but fragmented. Route 66 lends itself to well sprung cars and even the Corvettes have trouble with the pot holes. But some of the old wooden tourist towns are great like Oatman.

Most of the RV hire people supply pretty basic 'C' class units. They are not the most stable or capacious as the larger 'A' class rigs are.
Although touring in an RV can get you right to the action and tourist spots, you will need to start to find a campground earlier than you would a motel in a car.

Our experiences below might be of interest although 10 years old now.

Ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ray,

Thanks very much for your second response, no problem as I myself left home shortly after your first post to go to our daughter's for the day and have only just returned.

Great information which I will pass on to my son and I am sure that it will help him with his planning.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Mike
If he is doing the Arizona bit, Sedona is not to be missed, and Prescot up in the mountains is great ( an old Cowboy Town), also Scottsdale well worth a vistit (Camel Back Mountain). Its a great part of the world. My Cousin lives in Scottsdale, her husband Bud owns a couple of planes including a Pitts, which he does flights over the Desert ( 8O  8O , he used to do the airshows for pitts so its quite something), they also have a B&B with pool etc. Any more info just ask. In any event he will have a great time if he visits the area.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi CliffyP,

Many thanks for that info. My 16 year old grandson will shortly get his Private Pilots Licence and I know he would be very keen to get a flight in a Pitts. If they do decide to go to that area I will be in touch with you for contact details.

Mike


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

javea said:


> Hi CliffyP,
> 
> Many thanks for that info. My 16 year old grandson will shortly get his Private Pilots Licence and I know he would be very keen to get a flight in a Pitts. If they do decide to go to that area I will be in touch with you for contact details.
> 
> Mike


Take at look at 'airbum.com' Budd Davisson. If he's into flying :wink:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We hired a 'C' class with Cruise America for 3 months, picked up in Phoenix. We got a good deal because it was fairly long term. The RV was great, rattled along a bit but did the job OK. We toured Arizona for the whole 3 months - so many fascinating places to visit but that was Jan-April. Permanent blue skies, sunny days but cold nights. Summer will be very hot. We only touched on Route 66 in Flagstaff (that part just a regular road through town) heading south from the Grand Canyon so can't comment about the route but from what I have heard I would think twice about planning a route along the whole of it. I saw a snippet of Billy Connolly's TV prog Route 66. If you missed it perhaps you can catch it on the web thingy.

Whatever, for us, travelling in an RV in the States is the only way to go - same as anywhere else for that matter!

Hope your son goes for it. Whatever, wherever he ends up he will love it.

Sal


----------

